# O´Neal Hellraiser - Erfahrung Teil 1



## Can07 (6. März 2010)

So, hab mir gestern die O´Neal Hellraiser Protektorenjacke gegönnt und wollte schnell mal meine ersten Erfahrungen/ Eindrücke mitteilen. Das Teil ist halt brandneu. Ich möchte jetzt aber auch keine Werbung für O´Neal betreiben, also nur kurz:

Das Design der Jacke ist echt stark. Schwarz, Weiß und Gold ist mal ne ganz neue Kombination für Protektorenjacken. Die Verarbeitung der Jacke ist sehr gut. Was sofort auffällt: die Jacke ist sehr leicht. 
Das Anziehen der Jacke dauert schon ein wenig, wenn man aber alle Riemen und Bänder festgezogen hat sitzt die Jacke wie ein zweite Haut. Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist nirgends eingeschränkt. Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt es auch reichlich, sodaß die Jacke richtig fest sitzt. 
Auch die Belüftung der Jacke ist gut. Genaueres wird aber der nächste Sommer zeigen, bin aber guter Dinge.
Viele werden sich jetzt fragen:"... und die Protektoren?.." Ich finde diese sehr gut. Das Material legt sich durch die Wärme des Körpers schön an und sitzt perfekt. Mit einem Crashtest kann ich allerdings jetzt (noch) nicht dienen, werd ich hoffentlich auch nicht. Vertrauenserweckend sind die Protektoren aber voll und ganz, daß zeigen ja auch die Prüfungen. 
Ganz großer Vorteil ist halt die Bewegungsfreiheit und das Gewicht der Jacke bei maximaler Sicherheit.

Ich habe die Jacke heute auch nur bei einer kurzen Ausfahrt getragen. Ein weitere Bericht nach einer längeren Tour bzw. einem Tag im Park folgt noch... bin aber sehr begeistert.


----------



## Sake (19. April 2010)

Und, wie siehts aus? Hats dich jetzt mal richtig geschmissen mit dem Teil?
Würde gerne wissen ob das Teil auch dafür taugt für was es gemacht wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Can07 (20. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ne, alles noch heile. Jacke ist sehr gut. Man merkt nach einiger Zeit gar nicht mehr das man die Jacke noch an hat. 
Also ich bin mehr als zufrieden..


----------



## gerbine1 (12. Mai 2011)

Aber in der Zwischenzeit konntest du die Jacke bestimmt schon "testen" 

Bin auch grade am Überlegen mir die Hellraiser zu gönnen. Wie schauts aus mit Erfahrungen? Kann man das Teil uneingeschrenkt empfehlen?


----------



## Schnitte (4. Juni 2011)

der Rückenprotektor wirkt auf dem Bild sehr kurz...im Vergleich zu Dainese...täuscht das?


----------



## gerbine1 (4. Juni 2011)

Nein,  das täuscht nicht. Hört irgendwo im unteren Lendenwirbelbereich auf. Find ich auch bescheuert! Hat wohl damit zu tun, dass sonst die Hose nicht mehr passt. How ever... 
Was mich auch stört ist, dass sich die Gurte der Unterarme verdrehen bzw. diese Kunststoffschnallen, wo die Gurte durchgezogen werden, verdrehen sich. Da muß mit der Nähmaschine nachgeholfen werden. 
Find ich voll SChEI...E bei einer 260.- Protektorenjacke.


----------



## Schnitte (5. Juni 2011)

also für das Geld erwarte ich dann, dass alles perfekt ist...dann doch lieber zu Dainese greifen...


----------



## gerbine1 (5. Juni 2011)

Will keinem abraten, aber ich hätte mir mehr erwartet um das Geld und wie gesagt ist das meine pers. Erfahrung mit der Jacke. Ich habe sie mir auch gekauft und sie ist echt angenehm zu tragen. Nur eben ärgern mich die verrutschenden Unterarme. 
Es gibt sicher genug andere wo die Jacke problemlos passen wird, denk ich mal..


----------



## gerbine1 (6. Juni 2011)

War gerade beim tapferen Schneiderlein und wir haben eine Quernaht versuchsweise hinter der Plastikschlaufe (rote Markierung) angebracht, schaut gut aus! 
Desweiteren werden hinter den Ellbogen noch ein paar Nähte angebracht, sodass die Unterarmprotektoren beim Abwinkeln ein wenig nach oben gezogen werden und weiters ein wenig straffer sitzen. Erste Versuche waren vielversprechend. 
Bin schon auf das Endergebniss gespannt.


----------



## wurzelsau (31. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir gerade die untere Rippe gebrochen. Jetzt überlege ich ich, doch endlich eine Protektorenjacke zu kaufen, bevor Schlimmeres passiert. Hätte die Hellraiser das verhindert und wie sehr schwitzt man unter dem Teil, da ich für die Abfahrten auch hochfahre. Bisher habe ich Protektorenjacken abgelehnt, aber die Abfahrten werden immer schneller und Sprünge immer weiter usw. usw. Und die Ausfallzeiten, wenn man gerade ein neues Level anstrebt oder erreicht hat, nerven doch oder? Habt ihr Situationen gehabt, wo euch so ein Teil wirklich geschützt hat oder doch nur etwas für das gute Gefühl?


----------



## -Wally- (1. November 2011)

wurzelsau schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade die untere Rippe gebrochen. Jetzt überlege ich ich, doch endlich eine Protektorenjacke zu kaufen, bevor Schlimmeres passiert. Hätte die Hellraiser das verhindert und wie sehr schwitzt man unter dem Teil, da ich für die Abfahrten auch hochfahre. Bisher habe ich Protektorenjacken abgelehnt, aber die Abfahrten werden immer schneller und Sprünge immer weiter usw. usw. Und die Ausfallzeiten, wenn man gerade ein neues Level anstrebt oder erreicht hat, nerven doch oder? Habt ihr Situationen gehabt, wo euch so ein Teil wirklich geschützt hat oder doch nur etwas für das gute Gefühl?



Moin moin,
ich habe mir auch schon mehrere Rippenbrüche eingehandelt, allerdings war da nie eine Protektorenjacke im Spiel.
Mindestens bei einem Crash waren dabei Bodenunebenheiten im Spiel und ich glaube, dass eine Protektorenjacke da einiges hätte verhindern können.
Anfang Sommer letzten Jahres hab ich mich im Bikepark auch ordentlich zerschossen, bin nach einem Sprung ziemlich derbe seitlich eingeschlagen, Landung wenn man so will mit Schulter und Hüfte. Die Hauptschäden lagen bei einem zerbröselten Schlüsselbein und einer schweren Becken/Hüftprellung -Konnte auch ein paar Tage nicht laufen...
Auf jeden Fall konnte man dem Schulterprotektor ansehen wieviel Energie da gewirkt hat. Die Umrisse des Protektors haben sich in die Haut gestempelt und waren auch wenige Tage später noch zu sehen, bzw. der dämpfende Schaum unter der Hartschale hatte sich in die Haut gestempelt...ohne Protektor wäre es mindestens sehr blutig geworden und eine Sprengung des Gelenks wäre wahrscheinlich gewesen...hat sich also gelohnt.
Meine Protektorenjacke ist übrigens die O'Neal Madass, die sich sehr angenehm tragen lässt, ohne Ärmel hab ich die sogar schon beim Wintersport getragen...auch sehr angenehm.
Was ich bei Madass und Hellraiser übrigens gut finde sind auch noch die Hüftpolster, kann sein, dass die bei mir auch noch gut gewirkt haben, am Beckenknochen war jedenfalls nichts dran, aber mit einer richtigen Polsterhose wäre es sicher noch besser gewesen. Mein Unfall ist nun schon weit über ein Jahr her, aber das Hüftgelenk hat noch immer eine leichte Schwellung aber ich merke zum Glück nur sehr selten etwas davon...die gebrochenen Knochen waren aber nach wenigen Monaten schon wieder vergessen.
So eine Jacke kann also wirklich gut helfen. Was die Belüftung angeht, da schau Dir auch mal die Madass an, ist ja im wesentlichen die gleiche Jacke, wie die Hellraiser, aber ohne die Softprotektoren, dadurch vermutlich auch etwas luftiger, der Rückenpanzer ist aber identisch und von dem bin ich auch begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (9. November 2011)

Ich finde die Verarbeitung eine Frechheit!!! Zuerst mußte ich die Unterarm(verzurr)bänder nachnähen lassen (siehe zwei Posts weiter oben) und jetzt in ein Reissverschluß kaputt und ein Klettverschluß beginnt sich zum ablösen bzw. Näte gehen einfach auf. Was den Tragekomfort betrifft so sitzt die Jacke nicht ganz perfekt. An den Unterarmen "zwickts" in der Beuge ein wenig und nach nem Tag fahren ist die Haut stark gerötet. An der Schulter verrutschen die Protektoren andauernd obwohl die Jacke von der Größe her sehr gut zu mir passt. 
Egal, noch eine Hellraiser werd ich mir wohl nicht mehr kaufen. Zuviele Probleme damit. Was ich aber schon positiv Vermerken möchte, ist Dämpfung und der Schutz bei einem Aufprall. Mich hats mit meiner KTM (EXC 250) am Wochenende ziemlich heftig zerlegt. Das Knie ist zwar kaputt (dafür kann die Jacke nix ) aber der Oberkörper ist unverletzt und wurde butterweich abgefedert 

Fazit: Dämpfung und Schutz: 
         Verarbeitung:


----------



## mosi1979 (17. Januar 2012)

Wie sind denn inzwischen die Meinungen so?
Wenn man die Plastikteile mit ein bisschen Nähmaschine bändigen kann und die Jacke ansonsten top schützt wäre das ein Kandidat für die nächste Saison.


----------



## wurzelsau (17. Januar 2012)

Danke für die vielen Hinweisen. Habe mir jetzt das Dainese Impact Jacket gekauft, weil man dort den Rückenprotektor abnehmen kann und dann mit dem Protektorrucksack bei einer Tagestour besser aufgehoben ist, da man dann sowieso einen Rucksack mitnimmt. Das Impact Jacket Gr. S sitzt bei 172cm Körpergröße perfect. Der Rückenprotector ist schön lang. Freu mich schon auf die Downhill- und Springsaison.


----------



## mastercremaster (31. Oktober 2012)

hey, ich habe mir gerade eine hellraiser zum anprobieren bestellt. ich bin ein wenig (negativ) überrascht wie starr und dick doch die Schaum Protektoren sind. habe die Jacke sogar Ne Stunde am Körper getragen, in der Hoffnung, dass die pads relevant weicher und anschmiegsamer werden. leider passierte nicht viel. vom trage Komfort empfand ich jetzt keinen großen unterschied zu konventionellen jackets....
war dass bei euch auch so?


----------



## schloe (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, der große Vorteil des Schaums ist die bessere Dämpfung beim impact. 
Ich bin damit ziemlich heftig gegen einen Felsen gekracht und da, wo die Schaumprotis saßen, war alles ok. Dazwischen (am Oberarm)konnte man sich die Farben allerdings aussuchen... Also von mir  Hab allerdings keine Gegenprobe mit einem anderen Jacket gemacht 


P.S. Hab sie in Saalbach den ganzen Tag getragen (auch zum Kurbeln) und war echt überrascht, wie wenig sie stört.


----------



## Freak35 (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

habe sie mir heute günstig auf ebay bestellt. Bin schon gespannt  Hoffe sie wirkt nicht mehr so "Rittermäßig" wie meine alte iXS Assault. Von der Größe her dürfte M bei 177cm passen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (27. März 2014)

kann mich auch nur anschließen - schutz ist definitiv gut - im vergleich zu vielen mitbewerbern finden sich mehr abgepolsterte stellen am hellraiser. aber man muss auch sagen, dass der passkomfort und die verarbeitung echt nicht geil sind. habe nen L bei 192 gehabt und bin schlank gebaut - prinzipiell hätte ich fast sämtliche fixierungen umnähen müssen da die klettverschlüsse kaum noch gehalten haben und sich die protektoren bewegen konnten. dazu kam ich aber nicht, denn nach einem kleinen umfaller in ner kurve ist am rückenprotektor ein reissverschluss (also nur der zipper) zum schulterblatt abgerissen. anscheinend ist die produktion von so einem hemd auch so unglaublich günstig dass man das teil lieber wegschmeisst, meinen eingeschickten raiser bekomm ich nicht wieder, das teil sei ausverkauft und geld zurück... jetzt steh ich wieder vor der gretchenfrage - welcher wirds... *grrr*


----------



## mpmarv (27. März 2014)

Ich habe die Hellraiser jetzt auch seit 1 1/2 Jahren. Bedingt durch AM Touren trage ich sie auf dem Rad eher selten, dafür ist sie mir zu klobig. Sie ist definitiv bequemer als ein MX Panzer bzw. eine Jacke mit Hartschalen. Aber Bequem oder trageleicht ist sie definitiv NICHT! Sie sitzt gut, der Nierengurt ist schön breit und sie hat wirklich viele breite straps, mit denen man die Protektoren positionieren kann. Ich habe Sie mir wegen den SAS Tec Prot. gekauft und trage die Jacke wirklich gerne auf der Enduro (Gasgas ec300). Auf dem Rad habe ich sie bisher erst einmal an gehabt. Für den Bikepark ist das Teil wirklich top, da der Schutz genial ist und die Bewegungsfreiheit groß! Für Radtouren gibt es bessere Jacken.

Prinzipiell ist der Rückenpanzer ein wenig kurz und auch beim Brustpanzer ist der untere Rippenbogen je nach Größe nicht optimal geschützt. Bei mir ist das durch meinen kurzen Oberkörper nicht der Fall.


----------

